# Api-life var



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

No, wait till the 7 days, thymol is still in the hive. After the entire treatment period is over, "they" say the thymol will continue to drop some mites for awhile.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

did you put it in screen cages? I did and they covered the cages with propalis. I wonder if it makes any difference if caged or not? When you say gone, do you mean the bees tore it up and hauled it out?


----------



## Steelton Bee Man (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know if they drug it out of the hive or what. After i posted this our state bee inspector told me to staple or pin the api life var on the top bars.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Bees took mine out of the hive*

Howdy i can tell you that they will take it out of the hive i have seen mine pulling it out of the hive and when i put new in they wait till it is dry and then they are at it again. But i do wait till the 7 days are up before id o my next treatment i love the stuff and it seems to help my bees out right now they are working like crazy and my nuc is working like crazy also so i think things are looking better i have not seen them draggin out any more DWV bees or larvae i have also seen the ones on the front of the hive cleaning each other and scrattching so they are doing some hygenic cleaning.


Tom


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

It seems to have cured my DWV problem too. and the bees are working hard right now with the goldenrod blooming.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>did you put it in screen cages? I did and they covered the cages with propalis. I wonder if it makes any difference if caged or not? When you say gone, do you mean the bees tore it up and hauled it out?<

I think Brushy Mountain now says don't cage it. I believe you want them to tear it up and carry it around.


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

*Thymol strips*

Since I use the Thymol strips (Thymomite) I have never seen any bees with deformed wings. There is no carrying around the in the hive, the bees just shred it over a long period of time. No pin to the frames necessary.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>There is no carrying around the in the hive, the bees just shred it over a long period of time.<

And what do the bees do with the shreds? Carry them through the hive, and out the entrance?


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

*Here's a thought -*

[And what do the bees do with the shreds?]

Sorry Mike, I just had an image of bees running about the hive in little haz-mat suits and carrrying api-strips in barb-Q tongs out the front door. 

I just had to share my goofy mental comic strip a second. 

-Jeff


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

You should be taking notes as to what the hives do with the apilife var. Hives that demonstrate shredding, and the removal of the product, show good hygienic behavior.

I have seen the stuff sit much longer in some hives, and on others hives it be removed within a couple days. Many times pieces and chunks can be seen on the ground in front of the hive.

Steelton, how mnay hives are we talking about? And do you have one particular type bee?


----------

